# On-One Hello Dave and Titus Loco Moto (?)



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Anyone have one of these slack hardtails? Based on the old Sick Marino made bikes as I recall. Reasonable prices for a hella slack HT. 

Been thinking of trying out one of these but wanna see if anyone has an input. 

TIA


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

rockcrusher said:


> Anyone have one of these slack hardtails? Based on the old Sick Marino made bikes as I recall. Reasonable prices for a hella slack HT.
> 
> Been thinking of trying out one of these but wanna see if anyone has an input.
> 
> TIA


They are based on one of the Sick bikes but they were made in Taiwan. Sick never paid for the frames so On One bought the first batch cheap. The one down side I saw with the Hello Dave is they had a max 160mm rear rotor size. Don't know if that changed.

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

93EXCivic said:


> They are based on one of the Sick bikes but they were made in Taiwan. Sick never paid for the frames so On One bought the first batch cheap. The one down side I saw with the Hello Dave is they had a max 160mm rear rotor size. Don't know if that changed.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk












Looks like that still is the case. The frame doesn't look like it can take any more spacers in the caliper.

I ride 200 front/160 back currently so at least that wouldn't be a deal breaker for me.

Though they are showing the spare rear rotor as 180mm:









it is a pretty good deal, though not sure how much shipping and duty would be from Planet X.


----------

